# Prime for a 5 gallon tank



## scottiedogluvr (Jan 8, 2014)

Okay...I'm trying to figure out how much Prime to put in my 5 gallon tank. I'm having a problem with the math. LOL Can someone please help me out. Thanks


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

One drop per gallon is more than enough, maybe 4 drops for your tank. The first thread on the inside of the cap is 1 ml. ..will treat 10 gal. So halfway to first thread. But double dose is safe and I would reccommend that for a small tank like yours...so first thread on inside of cap or a little less.


----------



## scottiedogluvr (Jan 8, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info. I appreciate it.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i use 2 drops per gallon.find yourself a pipette or medicine dropper.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

If you buy the smallest size available - i think it's 1.7 oz or so, the cap dispenses one drop at a time. You can just keep refilling it from the larger bottles (more cost effective).


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

That's why I always recommend getting the small (dropper) size. You can also use a dropper bottle from the API test kit -- like the pH range you don't use. 

Remove the dropper part by wiggling it out carefully with pliers. Fill and drip to your heart's content.

Prime's recommended dose maths out to about 2-drops/gal.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

you can also repurpose dropper bottles from safe meds such as saline.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Easiest most accurate way is get a 1ml syringe. I always have them on hand to medicate other pets in my house. You can get them from a pharmacy( not with a needle!) . Every 10gallons is one 1ml syringe. For every gallon you draw up .1 ml in the syringe. You'll draw up half the syringe at 0.5ml.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Having no shortest of dropper and pipettes around so it really never crossed my mind that people would have difficult dispensing small measurers. At one point in time Seachem include a 1ml pipette with the 250ml bottles of Prime but I guess that was a add expense that they could justify. In a business were actuate measurement may be the difference between going home alive, healthy and all your digits I can atest to doing as 13 does buy a dropper,pipette or syringe.

R


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Eye droppers are cheap, and should be part of your tank gear. 20 drops of Prime equals one ml, for larger amounts the kid's medicine droppers can't be beat, they're graduated in ml. They're the tiny version of a turkey baster, another piece of tank gear that you should have. 

I remember those little droppers Seachem put in the bottles, I've got one in one of the cabinets. You know times are tough when they have to cut out a little accessory that maybe cost them a nickel.


----------



## scottiedogluvr (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the info. It's a little overwhelming, but I'm learning a lot.


----------

